# Monin/Munit



## logifech (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
folgendes Szenario ich habe ein Multi Server Setup auf einem Server in dem Cluster läuft ein Webserver alle anderen haben keinen webserver.
Nun möchte ich gerne munin und Monit installieren um meine verschiedenen Server zu überwachen. Muss ich diese Programme jetzt auf jedem Server installieren oder reicht es wenn ich dieses nur auf dem Webserver installiere? Das Problem ist ja Munin/Monit hat ein web interface weiß ich ja auf den anderen Servern nicht nutzen kann da dort kein webserver läuft.
Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.
System ist Debian 7
Gruß
logifech


----------



## ramsys (26. Jan. 2015)

Auf dem Server mit dem Webinterface installierst du

```
apt-get install munin munin-node
```
und auf den einzelnen zu überwachenden Server nur

```
apt-get install munin-node
```
Danach noch die Dateien "/etc/munin/munin.conf" bzw. "/etc/munin/munin-node.conf" konfigurieren. Anschließend:

```
/etc/init.d/munin restart
/etc/init.d/munin-node restart
```


----------



## logifech (26. Jan. 2015)

super danke  und dann kann ich das ganze ohne probleme in ispconfig nutzen?


----------



## ramsys (26. Jan. 2015)

Wie das in ISPConfig integriert ist kann ich Dir mangels Nutzung aktuell gerade nicht sagen. Soweit ich mich erinnere, werden dort nur die Zugangsdaten eingetragen und das Webinterface von Munin per iframe eingebunden. Sollte also funktionieren. Wenn Du das Webinterface von Munin direkt im Browser aufrufst, erhälst Du eine Übersicht der eingebundenen Nodes und (nach einiger Zeit) die gesammelten Daten.


----------



## logifech (26. Jan. 2015)

Alles klar, dickes Danke erstmal Läuft das mit Monit genauso? Monit ist ja glaubich etwas anders als Munin?


----------



## ramsys (26. Jan. 2015)

Eventuell ist es auch sinnvoll, auf den jeweiligen Nodes noch weitere Plugins nach Bedarf zu installieren:

```
apt-get install munin-plugins-extra
```
Die gewünschten Plugins werden dann per Symlink aktiviert:

```
cd /etc/munin/plugins
ln -s /usr/share/munin/plugins/plugin_name plugin_name
```


----------



## ramsys (26. Jan. 2015)

Zitat von logifech:


> Läuft das mit Monit genauso? Monit ist ja glaubich etwas anders als Munin?


Die beiden Programme sind völlig unabhängig voneinander. Wie Monit eingebunden wird, kann ich Dir so aus dem Bauch gerade nicht sagen. Es gibt dazu aber glaube ich eine Anleitung hier auf HowtoForge.


----------



## logifech (26. Jan. 2015)

die anleitung hab ich entdeckt und da hänge ich ja grad ein wenig.


----------



## vikozo (26. Jan. 2015)

ich hab das gefühl das Monit oder die Infos von Monit bereits im ISPconfig installier ist.


----------



## logifech (26. Jan. 2015)

Kurze Frage für Munin muss ich eine Website anlegen dies kann ich ja über ispconfig machen richtig? dann muss ich aber munin die rechte auf dieses Web geben kann ich das einfach so machen "chown munin:munin /var/www/domain.tld/web" oder streikt ispconfig da?


----------



## vikozo (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,
unter system und Serverkonfiguration (server auswählen)  gibt es eine Zeile
Munin-URL  Platzhalter: [SERVERNAME]
dort trägst du den Pfad zu Munin ein.
gruss
vinc


----------



## logifech (26. Jan. 2015)

Dazu muss ich munin erstmal installieren, was uns wiederum zu diesem Thema führt; )


----------



## vikozo (26. Jan. 2015)

ich hab mir einen virtuellen Server erstellt und Munin Installiert, auf jedem anderen virtuellen Server nur noch munin-node.


----------



## nowayback (26. Jan. 2015)

Zitat von logifech:


> Kurze Frage für Munin muss ich eine Website anlegen dies kann ich ja über ispconfig machen richtig? dann muss ich aber munin die rechte auf dieses Web geben kann ich das einfach so machen "chown munin:munin /var/www/domain.tld/web" oder streikt ispconfig da?


Warum installierst du munin nicht einfach via apt und änderst danach den vhost der automatisch angelegt wird auf die entsprechende domain oder was auch immer du haben willst wie ramsys es geschrieben hat? da musst du in ispconfig nichts anlegen und hast auch keine berechtigungsprobleme und deine updates kommen via apt mit. einbinden kannst du es dann in ispconfig wie gehabt: system -> Serverkonfiguration -> den entsprechenden Server anklicken ->
Munin-URL, Munin-Benutzer, Munin-Passwort eintragen. Dort findest du auch den Punkt wo du die Monit Daten eintragen kannst. Monit installierst du eigentlich genauso wie munin - am besten per apt.


Zitat von vikozo:


> ich hab das gefühl das Monit oder die Infos von Monit bereits im ISPconfig installier ist.


Komische Gefühle die du hast.


----------



## vikozo (26. Jan. 2015)

ich wollte damit sagen das die Prozesse auch unter überwachung - Serverstatus ersichtlich sind.


----------



## nowayback (27. Jan. 2015)

Zitat von vikozo:


> ich wollte damit sagen das die Prozesse auch unter überwachung - Serverstatus ersichtlich sind.


Sind sie wenn
1.: Munin/Monit installiert ist/sind und
2.: Die Daten in ISPConfig eingetragen sind (und
3.: Sie ein gültiges SSL Zertifikat haben, falls ISPConfig via https aufgerufen wird)

3. Punkt deshalb in Klammern weil nicht jeder nen SSL Zertifikat dafür nutzt, aber wenn, dann muss auch eines bei Munin und Monit in den vhost eingebunden werden, sonst mach u.A. Chrome Probleme.


----------



## logifech (27. Jan. 2015)

ok, dann werd ich es einfach mal Probieren.


----------



## ramsys (27. Jan. 2015)

Zitat von logifech:


> für Munin muss ich eine Website anlegen dies kann ich ja über ispconfig machen richtig?


Im vHost unter /etc/apache2/conf.d/munin (siehe Beitrag von nowayback) wird ein Alias "/munin" eingetragen. Damit kannst einfach den Server mit dem Webinterface direkt aufrufen: http(s)://web.example.tld/munin/index.html


----------



## logifech (27. Jan. 2015)

Hi,
hab jetzt alles ans laufen bekommen. Danke für eure Antworten!

Man ich liebe dieses Forum hier schnelle und Kompetente Antworten nette user etc.!


----------



## ramsys (28. Jan. 2015)

Zitat von logifech:


> Man ich liebe dieses Forum hier schnelle und Kompetente Antworten nette user etc.!


dito


----------

